# GMC router table



## Ed Rothman (Jul 31, 2008)

Recently obtained (inherited) a GMC Router Table (with attached GMC router), part # PRT85UL. I did not receive some parts, most importantly, a Height Adjustment Tool, a collet wrench (none of my wrenchs can fit onto the collet nut assembly), and collets (1/4" and 1/2"). 

I called the (Australian) GMC Company and, altho they no longer sell this product, they said they would "try to find" the HA tool and the Wrench, but absolutely couldn't supply the collects and the wrench was doubtful. I also e-maided the Chinese company that made the unit and am waiting to hear from them.

I'm also missing the miter and feather boards that came with the table, but those can be self-fabricated.

Does anyone out there have parts for this unit?

Thanks, Ed


----------



## August (Jan 6, 2009)

Ed Rothman said:


> Recently obtained (inherited) a GMC Router Table (with attached GMC router), part # PRT85UL. I did not receive some parts, most importantly, a Height Adjustment Tool, a collet wrench (none of my wrenchs can fit onto the collet nut assembly), and collets (1/4" and 1/2").
> 
> I called the (Australian) GMC Company and, altho they no longer sell this product, they said they would "try to find" the HA tool and the Wrench, but absolutely couldn't supply the collects and the wrench was doubtful. I also e-maided the Chinese company that made the unit and am waiting to hear from them.
> 
> ...


Did you ever find the collet wrench?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

The odds are the answer is no. At this time GMC(which owns Triton) is in receivership. It's a shame none of our members from Oz noticed this thread and attempted to assist Ed. We have a great site with members who bend over backwards to assist others but every once in a while something like this slips through the cracks.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Ed, wish I could help, but it is way outside my field of experience. I do hope someone will be along to help out.


----------



## Amy (Nov 7, 2008)

I believe this may be the same as one we bought off craigslist that died.... I can ask Matt if we still have anything. I know he ripped the router out of the table, and was mad about it, but I don't blame him.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Guys

I have a GMC router and I got a wrench from peach ,they are metric size type so you need to check your router out for the right size...
But you can also find one at the flea market also, they are called a service wrenchs most of the time they have a small hole in one end are are very short...but it's not a big deal to take one to the grinder to make it the right size..  (open it up just a little bit) to a 22mm the norm... 

Off-Set Router Bit Wrench
http://www.ptreeusa.com/routerAcc.htm#20262
===


http://www.sommerfeldtools.com/prodinfo.asp?number=WR003
http://www.sommerfeldtools.com/prodinfo.asp?number=WR002
http://www.sommerfeldtools.com/prodinfo.asp?number=WR001

========


----------



## August (Jan 6, 2009)

Okay. I found one of these tables at Loew's for $65. (I built machines for 7 years, so I can eventually solve these problems, for that price.)


----------



## aaroncgi (Dec 29, 2008)

Ed,

Did you ever find the parts you are looking for? The GMC unit, which I also have, looks to be identical to this Harbor Freight unit: 

Oops, sorry, can't post links yet. It's HF item # 91130

There's a link to the owner's manual on HF's web site, and the manual has part numbers for everything you are missing. I recently ordered a part for my Harbor Freight drill press from them, and they were prompt, courteous, and didn't charge a fortune. I'd try that route first. If you still have no luck, send me a PM, and I may be willing to part with some of the items. I don't plan to use the included router in my GMC table, but plan to mount a different router.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Here's a link to the web site 

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=91130


=======


----------

